# ...PENSIERI....



## lunaiena (26 Settembre 2011)

Se un piatto o un bicchiere cadono a terra senti un rumore fragoroso.
Lo stesso succede se una finestra sbatte ,se si rompe la gamba 
di un tavolo o se un quadro si stacca dalla parete .
Ma il cuore,quando si spezza ,lo fa in assoluto silenzio .
Data la sua importanza ,
ti verrebbe da pensare che faccia uno dei rumori piu forti del mondo,
o persino che produca una sorta di suono cerimonioso ,come l'eco di un cembalo 
o il rintocco di una campana .
Invece è silenzioso , e tu arrivi a dasiderare un suono che ti distragga dal dolore .
Se rumore c'è ,e interno.
Un urlo che nessuno all'infuori di te puo sentire .
Un boato cosi forte che le orecchie rintronano e la testa fa male .
Si dimena nel petto come un grande squalo bianco intrappolato nel mare;
ruggisce come la mamma orsa a cui è stato rapito il cucciolo .
Ecco cosa sembra e che rumore fa .
E' un'enorme bestia intrappolata che si agita ,presa dal panico;
e grida come un prigioniero davanti ai propri sentimenti .
L'amore è cosi ....nessuno ne è indenne .E' selvaggio , inviammato come una ferita aperta esposta all'acqua salata del mare , pero quando si spezza il cuore non fa rumore .
Ti trovi a urlare dentro e nessuno ti sente...

       Cecilia Ahern


----------

